# PBC thoughts



## agrads (Jul 13, 2016)

My brother has just purchased a Pit Barrel Cooker and swears by it. I had been thinking of buying a 22" Weber Smokey Mountain.  Does anyone else have an opinion on the PBC and is it something I should consider.

Thanks


----------



## jasper7 (Jul 14, 2016)

I assume you've seen in the PBC in person and in action, which is more than I can say.  I've only read about them, and they seem very interesting.  I just can't get around two issues, first is the hanging meat thing.  Probably because I've never done it, the other is not having separation between the fire and the food.  I'll cook both direct and indirect. sometimes during the same smoke.  I do it to produce different results, so I don't understand having no separation.  But if I cooked on one then maybe these issues would be resolved.

As far as the WSM goes, one advantage they have is their history of building quality products, that have been around for decades.  The other is  the accessories available for them, like rotisseries.  I'd try cooking on your brother's and see what you think, or at least give your brother some time to really get to know the pros and cons of the PBC.  They are definitely something to consider, they are the newcomer vs. the tried and true.  Hopefully some of the PBC users around here can add their opinions to help you out.  Good luck in your search for a new smoker, probably the only wrong choice  is not getting one.  Keep on smokin'.


----------



## agrads (Jul 14, 2016)

Yes I've seen it and like you I am not particularly fone of the fire and food being so close and also the fact that my brother says he can't get it much below 295-300 degrees.  To me that seems just soo hot.

I have decided that since I am new to this, that I want to whole experience first. I want to sit around the fire..I want to learn before I try to cut corners.

plan on getting the WSM soon.

Thanks


----------



## weensnbeans (Jul 14, 2016)

I have the wsm and it is virtually fool proof -

you will need to make tweaks to get it the way you want it but I would imagine that is the same with all smokers.

a couple of the con's I have:

No wheels - once its in place - that's where it stays until it cools down

It's round - i think some space is lost (expanding the smoker size is possible but not the easiest) square grates are easier to find (and cheaper) than round ones.

It isn't the easiest to add additional fuel to. I find myself having to chuck in brickets and move them around with tongs.

but it does an excellent job of getting the temp up to 250 and maintaining a constant heat.

check out youtube for some modifcations others have done -


----------



## gary s (Jul 16, 2016)

*Good evening and welcome to the forum, from another hot day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------

